# iphone lost, am I lost?



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

I tried "find my iPhone" in iCloud, it just said that my phone, which had been registered, can't be located because it's "offline". Of course it's offline, it's out of power and there's a code to enter...though that 4-digit thing is a joke.

Anyway, there's one more place I can search for it, a restaurant that's closed on Monday, so, tomorrow morning I can look. BUT, I don't think it's there, and I mean to buy a new iphone, probably 5s. It will cost more than if I had upgraded while I had my old phone, but, I will go to the same store and hope for the best.
My question is: what can be saved from the now invisible old phone...the apps? The contact list? Configurations?

Thanks for letting me know.

I am not prone to losing things, this is a rude shock to me (especially since I had no idea how much being away from the thing would feel like an amputation!!).

I'm appreciative of any info you can give me.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you don't find it you probably want to try "find my iPhone" daily for a couple weeks in case the finder gets it working.

Did you sync the phone with iTunes? If so, I believe when you sync your new iPhone, using the same Apple ID of course, it will receive all apps, music, photos, etc., that were synced. Or, you may have synced a little with iCloud.

Pretty sure that even without any of the above you will still be able to fetch any Apps that you already paid for (using same Apple ID).

I hope you are handed your phone when you walk into that restaurant tomorrow, making this thread not needed.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Awww, Terrynet, thanks. No, it was not in the restaurant (turned out it's closed Tuesdays, as well. I am trying to "find my phone" over again every little while. Thanks so much for your advice, yes, I had it synced with iTunes AND iCloud.
So, am hopeful that a new phone won't be too difficult to reconstruct.
But, this will be one expensive mistake 
I'm still hopeful that it will somehow turn up, optimism: a blessing and a curse, LOL.


----------

